# Sad Sad Day, School Shooting...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Another sick bastard shoots 18 children today at a Connecticut school ( Sandy Hook Elementary School ), 26 people killed in all. Please pray for all the people/ children who were affected by this horrible person...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Will be parying for them all.

I just don't understand...........


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

well do just a lot of cold hearted people out ther that just dont care any more


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

This just is sickening. How could someone even think about doing this to such young children. They will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Now they say two shooters, they have the second one custody, the first one is dead at the school. Sick fuckers! Sorry. What kind of sick person would kill children? Now I am sure our president will push his gun ban bs, criminals don't give a damn about any gunlaws, all it does is punish the good people.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be praying for the surviving children, the deceased and there families. May God watch over them and give them comfort in this horrible time. Also will be praying for these deranged pieces of shit to burn in hell, all three of my daughters are in elementary school, I can not even begin to fathom what could cause this to happen, makes homeschooling seem like a damn good option. Sorry for the language


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers sent. It's sad that people are so disgruntled and warped that they take things out in such a disastrous manner.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This will be very hard on the survivors, the worst thing is I think this kind of sickness is spreading and spreading, God help us !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Another gun-free-zone mass killing for which there is no understanding.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

As a father to a 5 and 6 year old, I just can't understand how sick a person has to be to do this. God bless and help those that are suffering through this.

Sounds like a couple of brothers. They killed their mom and dad as well before this (who were divorced). It's a sick world we live in these days. Homeschooling does sound more and more appealing.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Better send in my NRA dues...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

This is one of the reasons we decided to homeschool our daughter, we have struggled to make ends meet on one income, but it is well worth it, knowing your child is safe from sick individuals! If any of you would like info on homeschooling you can check each states laws at www.youcanhomeschool.org. the curriculum my wife uses is A Beka Book. www.abeka.com 1-877-223-5226 the lesson plans are easy to follow.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Makes me sick to think that people are that screwed up to do this. Thoughts and prayers for the victims and families.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with those affected by this. Not just with those who lost a loved one but also those children whose innocence was taken way too early!!! Its a shame that we need to live in fear the way we do.

On a side note: AZPREDATOR, our local news reported that the prsident is already talking about gun control. And you are 100% correct, his gun control will only hurt more innocent people or those who follow the laws. I don't understand how one could think that a person who chose to break the law by killing a someone is going to follow a law that bans guns... Their logic just makes no sense to me what so ever.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

i cannot even begin to understand the mind set of those who would do such a thing. Its is an absolute shame that such things should happen especially to those so young and innocent. Words cannot and never will console those with losses such as this. My prayers and heart felt feeling to those with lost loved ones and those associated with ones that would do such horrific acts on society. May God bring all that is needed in order to deal with the losses at such a sharing moment and caring moment in our country. Prayers to those and all members and their families as well!! If you are one of those sick bastards please shoot your self and let us pray for you that way not like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am sorry I should not have said that I have tears in my eyes for those lost and dealing with such a cowardly act!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

These mass shooting always happen in gun-free zones and Michigan is poised to do something about it.

I posted this today before any word about his tragedy. Michigan's concept is simple: Arm law-abiding citizens - especially in gun-free zones.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

i am a CHL holder these people need to be shot on the spot!! You think this is wrong ???? ask those that lost their other significant halfs or worst their children. I would with my held held HIGH shoot these BASTARDS or BITCHES with out remorse!!! These are the people that put our rights to carry or conceal in pairell to you people really think without guns this wont happen????Please allow me to to interrupt their train of thought with a bullet. I wood be willing to go to jail in order to allow 20 children to grow up and make decisions based on reality verse some sick persons perspective!!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glenway,

Great article and I couldn't agree more. I have always said that more law abiding citizens need to carry. If the dirtbags fear that their potential victims are likely to shoot back, they may be less likely to commit crimes but if they have no fear of being shot at they WILL commit more crimes.

Again great article, thanks for posting!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

In this time of great sorrow and sadness, my we find our thoughts not dwelling on the miss givings others. Even now we need to contuine to look forward.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

We need a guy like Jesse Ventura to run for President, he never will, but the guy knows his stuff and knows banning guns and taking away rights won't solve anything. I mean people in prison get murdered and stabbing every day with things as simple as pieces of pens, so do we ban pens too?


----------



## Daugherty3400 (Dec 3, 2012)

The whole country was brought to its knees over a box cutter sept 11 2001. Gun laws are only giving the good guy a gun. The bad guy already has one and doesn't follow laws. But sept 11 is a reminder of how banning guns won't fix anything. They will have a weapon wether it is a gun or not and wether it is legal or not


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

My mother is a Catholic school principal and this crap just downright scares me. Someone said that a select number of teachers should carry in schools and I am on board with that. The shooting in Pearl, MS was stopped by a teacher that had a gun in his truck and he was not hailed as a hero but fired for having a gun on school grounds but stopped further loss of life(sick and twisted concept). But once again our guns will be under fire but knives, cars, alcohol, and tobacco will never be up for debate to be banned and all those kill people with the aid of an idiot controlling them all of course. Nothing causes these acts without a person making a CONSCIOUS decision to do so with the weapon they choose.

I by no means am trying to take away the tragic events that happened as I have 2 daughters of my own but these evil people will never be eliminated so we need to do everything we can to prevent it because clearly our government has no idea how to do so without hurting the law abiding citizens.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

I'm truly saddened to think of the innocent children. Thankfully in my 23 years in Law Enforcement I never had to deal with this scale of tragedy, except on 9-11-01. I cannot imagine the crime scene. I've done my crying and said my prayers for the victims. I cannot imagine the heart of a man who could kill children, let alone do it up close and personal. Even Timothy McVeigh parked his bomb at the daycare center and walked away. I'm convinced they're both in Hell tonight.

I'm fearful of the blow back to the lawful ownership of firearms. Oddly, even CNN reports that the guns were owned and legally purchased by the (now deceased) mother of the shooter. The guns were legally purchased in Connecticut which has some of the most strict laws on firearms ownership in the country. Apparently under Conn. law, the AR is a "forbidden weapon" (according to CNN). Speculation is it was obtained before they became "bad".

It's time we quit playing games. An armed society is a polite society. "Gun Free Zones" are a joke and serve to empower the criminal. We need more armed and TRAINED citizens in schools, banks, stores, movie theaters, everywhere. Tragically, politics will not allow a solution that works. When you mess with our children, even the most rational people tend to loose perspective, and demand SOMETHING be done, even if its wrong. As sure as I am that something will be done, I'm equally as sure it will be the wrong action.

May God be with the families of the victims and comfort them as only He can.

Tracker401


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

I read this today, a statement by Morgan Freeman about the shooting. I think that there needs to be some kind of incentive and encouragement for carrying people to be trained and effective with guns. After 9/11 pilots are now armed. It took one event for that to happen. Something similar needs to be done in schools, sadly.

MORGAN FREEMAN ON THE SHOOTINGS YESTERDAY:

"You want to know why. This may sound cynical, but here's why.

It's because of the way the media reports it. Flip on the news and watch how we treat the Batman theater shooter and the Oregon mall shooter like celebrities. Dylan Klebold and Eric Harris are household names, but do you know the name of a single victim of Columbine? Disturbed people who would otherwise just off themselves in their basements see the news and want to top it by doing something worse, and going out in a memorable way. Why a grade school? Why children? Because he'll be remembered as a horrible monster, instead of a sad nobody.

CNN's article says that if the body count "holds up", this will rank as the second deadliest shooting behind Virginia Tech, as if statistics somehow make one shooting worse than another. Then they post a video interview of third-graders for all the details of what they saw and heard while the shootings were happening. Fox News has plastered the killer's face on all their reports for hours. Any articles or news stories yet that focus on the victims and ignore the killer's identity? None that I've seen yet. Because they don't sell. So congratulations­, sensationalist media, you've just lit the fire for someone to top this and knock off a day care center or a maternity ward next.

You can help by forgetting you ever read this man's name, and remembering the name of at least one victim. You can help by donating to mental health research instead of pointing to gun control as the problem."


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

As many people know the pro football player from Kansas City that recently commited suicide after shooting his girlfriend to death in his house with his daughter present has had many memorials placed and thousands of facebook posts saying you will be missed and things of that nature. Outside of the number of people killed and that they were children whats the difference in one cold blooded killer to the next famous or not. This guy that killed all these children is called evil and sadistic but the football player is missed and hailed when he killed an innocent woman in front of a child. How sick and twisted is this great country we live in becoming. I have served in the Marines for 7 years now and this is who my brothers and sisters have died for to give these idiots the "right" to harm their own people. I have seen heinous things and lost many friends who were brothers to me just to turn on the news and have days filled with coverage about a football player who killed himself what about all these children? Every news station should be rattlin off the names of these kids and showing pictures of them. Furthermore to help reduce the possibility of copy cat crimes, keep the description and pictures of the weapons used off the TV, kids watch and realize my dad has that I'll borrow it, put that in a magazine where most kids wont see it. Where have the morals gone?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

IMO it all starts with parenthood,morals and respect for human life.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep pretty sad what some people can do.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracker 401's comment: When you mess with our children, even the most rational people tend to loose perspective, and demand SOMETHING be done, even if its wrong. As sure as I am that something will be done, I'm equally as sure it will be the wrong action.

All will agree that something must be done. But, we must understand that any action that takes away our inherent, God-given right to self-defense, under the guise of doing "something" is not acceptable. That is what has happend with gun-free zones and more of this nonsense keeps us on track for more such attacks.

Watch for this aspect of the debate. We've been forced-fed this poison already and more of it won't make us well.

It's like saying we can put out a fire with gasoline and that if we would just learn to pour on a bigger amount, we could drown out the fire.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hollywood is to blame for glorifying gun violence! No more movies with gun violence period! No more Violent video games, No more Violent TV shows, Stop the media from glorifying killers! CNN, FOX you should be ashamed of yourselvs! Start executing killers, no more prison time! Death roe, one week! Felllon with a gun, 25 years minum prison time for a first time offence, second 50 years, third offence Death! Wake Up Mr. Obama! "If You Outlaw Guns Only Outlaws Will Have Guns!"


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe the shooter killed himself, so there is no vengeance to be had so to say, just questions of "Why?". I read something on the day of the shooting that he suffered from Aspergers Syndrome, was Bipolar and Autistic. Now as far as I'm concerned, people with conditions such as these should be forced to take some kind of medication or see some sort of therapist. I personally suffer from an anxiety and panic disorder, which I have medication for and helps me deal with the symptoms, I am by no means anywhere near going on a shooting rampage, I'm just saying I have a condition that affects my brain so I medicate to keep normal and it makes me able to function along with the rest of the world.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I really think SG hit the nail on the head with that last sentence. He was for sure lashing out at her. And... this has been manifesting for a while.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

azpredator said:


> Hollywood is to blame for glorifying gun violence! No more movies with gun violence period! No more Violent video games, No more Violent TV shows, Stop the media from glorifying killers! CNN, FOX you should be ashamed of yourselvs! Start executing killers, no more prison time! Death roe, one week! Felllon with a gun, 25 years minum prison time for a first time offence, second 50 years, third offence Death! Wake Up Mr. Obama! "If You Outlaw Guns Only Outlaws Will Have Guns!"


When it costs 10-15k a year to keep an inmate and mind you those are our tax dollars and you get 25 years you are clearly a threat to society and need not be in America. So 1 person for a 25 year sentence cost 250k plus, thats not a logical solution personally.

Something the wife found: 18-average number of deaths when police respond to an active shooter

2.2- average number of deaths when LAW ABIDING citizens respond to active shooter

Stats dont lie.....nuff said


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

beerman, is there any way you could post where she found those stats or send the info to me please. I am very interested in reading more into that.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

+1 YotePill on the weedwhacker, they can kill, I've seen it in a movie. Dale and Tucker vs. Evil, great hilarious horror movie by the way


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

The thing I don't get through all of this is how we can put the facts out there for people to see, and they completely disregard them! Not a mention of the Oregon CCW holder that pulled his gun on the guy shooting the mall up (and not firing at him as he didn't have a clear shot beyond in the event he missed). The shooter killed himself right after the confrontation. I can't tell you how many "discussions" I've had in the past week regarding gun control and pointed out things like the "gun free" zones these crimes usually occur at, and when these guys are confronted by a CCW holder, the casualties are usually much less, as the criminal usually kills himself before being confronted! As my dad says, never argue with the philosopy of an idiot.

I just told my wife that we're joining the NRA. She said, that's what I told you we should do! What a great wife (sometimes haha).


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mick105 said:


> beerman, is there any way you could post where she found those stats or send the info to me please. I am very interested in reading more into that.


I am trying to find it right now. I havent been on in a few days so I will see what I can do for you.


----------

